# The most interested B&W photo that make me laugh



## surapon (Dec 12, 2013)

The most interested B&W photo that make me laugh.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 12, 2013)

Lets hope they are all using the quiet mode shutter.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 12, 2013)

Great one, Surapon! I also wonder about the person taking the photo. Given the angle of view and depth of field, it looks like the photographer was standing even closer to the bomb tech than the guys in the background. 

Also, have you ever heard of the Darwin Awards?


----------



## surapon (Dec 12, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Lets hope they are all using the quiet mode shutter.



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Acutance----Ha, Ha, Ha-----Dead is Dead, Not mater of modes, If the Bomb go off.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 12, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Great one, Surapon! I also wonder about the person taking the photo. Given the angle of view and depth of field, it looks like the photographer was standing even closer to the bomb tech than the guys in the background.
> 
> Also, have you ever heard of the Darwin Awards?



Dear mackguyver----Thanks, I just want our friends to see, But I do not want all of our smart friend to take a chance like this in the future.
Yes, You are right on the Target " it looks like the photographer was standing even closer to the bomb tech than the guys in the background. "---Yes, BUT if I were that Photographer, I must use my 600 mm + 2X MK II, and half mile away from that situation, Because , I am a chicken---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Nice to talk to you, have a great week end, after tomorrow.
Surapon.
PS. No, I do not know " The Darwin Award" = The Stupid one already dead ???----Please tell me, THANKSSSSS.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 12, 2013)

surapon said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Great one, Surapon! I also wonder about the person taking the photo. Given the angle of view and depth of field, it looks like the photographer was standing even closer to the bomb tech than the guys in the background.
> ...


Hi Surapon - you're making me laugh - I think I would want to use the 1200mm with 2 x 2x extenders on a crop sensor, and even then... Your post reminds me of a great T-shirt:






Also, the Darwin Awards was something started around the beginning of the Internet - it was a humorous and sometimes fictional list of people who had died by doing something really stupid (proving Darwin's Theory of Natural Selection). You can see more here: http://www.darwinawards.com/ and here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_Awards

Have a great Friday and weekend, too!


----------



## surapon (Dec 12, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, ---Ha, Ha, Ha , Dear mackguyver----You make me laugh ( that great T-Shirt words) and The Darwin Awards.
You make my day, after the problems in this morning about the most smart inmate , who stay in my County Jail which I design and as Architect.----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great day and great weekend to you too---keep on shooting---and no one care what subjects that we shoot---No, Not the Girl who wear the beginni on the beach, Because too Cold now.
Surapon


----------



## jannatul18 (May 14, 2014)

People always get interested in seeing the interesting stuffs. Ha ha, very funny.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Also, the Darwin Awards was something started around the beginning of the Internet - it was a humorous and sometimes fictional list of people who had died by doing something really stupid (proving Darwin's Theory of Natural Selection). You can see more here: http://www.darwinawards.com/ and here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_Awards
> 
> Have a great Friday and weekend, too!



Technically, the Darwin award recipients are honored for "aiding" natural selection by self-selecting their inferior DNA out of the gene pool, making a sacrifice to increase the chance of eventual survival of humanity.
I think one cannot have kids in order to qualify.


----------



## abcde12345 (May 14, 2014)

I LOVE THE DARWIN AWARDS! ;D


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 14, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> I LOVE THE DARWIN AWARDS! ;D



Better not love it too much


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 25, 2014)

surapon said:


> The most interested B&W photo that make me laugh.
> Enjoy
> Surapon


truth of life((


----------

